# Benzodiazepine + hypno



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm using nenzodiazepines (acting on GABA brain receptors, 1g/d. c.f. paper from ERIC about brain receptors).It eased all my stuff to date (1 week)- Tinnitus is reduced- My Benign Fasciculation Syndrom is reduced- Pain in the bowel is reduced+ HypnoDoes a good job.Looks that i have somme group of neuron that synchronize and discharge suddenly even in my auditory cortex (no more suddent big noise in my ears,... just a simple Tinnitus)Draw back -> You'r a bit dizzi, slow motion--------- It may help ...bye


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bernard, glad you found somethings helping everything.







What drug they but you on specifically Valium? Or something similar?If you just started the drugs maybe the other symptoms are side effects and will ease up or go away.Thanks for the update Bernard and glad to hear things are going better for you.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

It's good to hear from you, Bernard. Keep us updated on how you're doing.








JeanG


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm using RIVOTRIL in canada.In the US should be KLOROPIN.I asked a survey about what eased on the forum of BFS (Benign Fasciculatin Syndrome) and peoples found that benzodiazepine helps more than NEURONTIN.I end up thinking that i should have some group of neuron (10, 100,..??) that synchronize and discharge suddenly. Some reading i did thinks the same. That is why i have some sudden increase in my Tinnitus for example, and sudden muscle fiber movements. It's sort of epilepsy.Benzodiazepine act on GABA receptors that are inhibitor.You feel a bit slow down. Not mutch.By the way it eases also spasm in the bowel...---- bye


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bernard, I am glad you are finding relief.







Keep us updated.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

HiKeep going ...I'm pretty well this time.The bowel is very calm ... so calm, i don't almost know it is there. When i have to go to bathroom, i feel the need in the right place, i.e. the rectum, no spasm elswhere. Is it benzo, CD, both? Don't know. Had pizza yesterday, no troubles???My Tinnitus get down to a level it's almost not there. No more these sudden hissing noises that where driving me crazy (still the usual tinnitus but it's not so bad).Is all of this transitory??? I will see.I'm optimist.For the BFS, it's down but not so more. I still have those tingling ( that the worst to feel those "pin and needle" when you are at rest). I have an appointement with my GP in june and will ask for a neuro to have a good (?) check-up (would certainly be in august ...), at least an MRI (i never had that, you know in Canada .... budgets). If i have to pay, i will!I re-started to go to the gym doing some exercices and muscle fitness.By the way i have new teeth (2 x apparatus, top and bottom) and they fit almost perfectly. I found this super women that teaches dentistry at the university and does some apparatus on the side. She is taking care, she is not going fast, listening, no peoples waiting in line and the cost is the same... what to ask more...I'm going on holidays on 28 of june in France and i don't want to miss hikking the montains!!! This i enjoy so much.--- bye. have a nice day


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

JeanG


----------

